# New crossbow



## Dallas157 (Aug 3, 2013)

I just got a Barnett Predator and this thing is powerful. I was going to get a quad 400, but Wal-Mart had these for under 450 plus tax. Does anybody have any experience with this bow? What kind of effective distance am i looking at, and if i shoot from ground level am i going to find the arrow after it passes through?


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a Barnett Quad 400 and I dont have much experience shooting animals with it, but I can group pretty well at 40 yards. Hope this helps


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

Bought a Quad 400 about a month ago, have not had a chance to shoot anything with it besides targets. My son shot a 50 lb hog at ground level with a wicked ridge warrior from about 20 yards, the bolt and rage broadhead never even slowed down, couldn't find the arrow. The quad 400 and predator are faster than the wicked ridge, so I would imagine you may spend time looking for arrows. Not sure if they will pass through on really big hogs, but I would expect them to. They are very accurate and fun to shoot.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

I got a Parker, shot hogs, deer. Crossbows are loud. A deer will duck, or jump a bolt. My longest shot has been about 25 yards, usually shoot about 15 yards or less. Got a pic in album. I started using a crossbow as soon as they were legal, sold my compound because I'm getting older an got a bad shoulder. It is a challenge to get game close. Can hit bullseye at 40+ yards, and missed at 25 because they ducked my bolt.


----------

